# Ehiem out flow



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Just received this in the mail, I ordered from BigAl, good deal with 15% off.

It has swirl like ADA's lily outflow.

I have removed my surface skimmer, just want to see how good it can remove the film on the surface.

I have noticed, my plants bobbled more!

Eheim out flow 2/2 - YouTube

Just to share.


----------

